# 3 Monitore zum Spielen konigurieren NVIDIA1060



## Nessajah86 (11. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
weiss jetzt nicht ob das Thema zu den Monitoren oder den GraKas passt.

Ich habe folgende Monitore:

Samsung Sync Master (19" 4:3 1280x1024)
Iiyama PLX2483H (24" 16:9 1920x1080)
Eizo L768 (19" 4:3 1280x1024)

Folgende GraKa: ASUS GTX1060 OC

Diese stehen auch in der Reihenfolge von links nach rechts auf meinem Schreibtisch.

Nun will ich auf allen 3 Monitoren gleichzeitig Zocken.
Das habe ich auch soweit hinbekommen durch die NVIDIA Systemsteuerung -> mehrere Monitore einrichten -> Surround Spanning.

Leider ist nun der FHD Monitor sehr gezogen, da die zwei anderen eine andere Auflösung haben. Dies auch schon unter Win 10 (Desktop).

Wie bekomme ich ein Setup aus den 3 Monitoren hin, dass die Seitenverhältnisse bleiben?
Die Bildschirmehaben alle dieselbe Panelhöhe allerdings unterschiedliche Breiten.

Habe jetzt noch die Rahmenkorrektur eingestellt. Jetzt habe ich eine angegebene Auflösung von 3840x1024.

Hoffentlich kann mir hier jemand helfen.


----------



## HisN (11. November 2017)

Nessajah86 schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich ein Setup aus den 3 Monitoren hin, dass die Seitenverhältnisse bleiben?



Drei gleiche Monitore benutzen wäre die Lösung. Aber das willst Du bestimmt nicht hören.
Du zockst im Fenster-Modus und nicht im Vollbildmodus, und Du benutzt das Surround nicht. Dann wirst Du nämlich sehen, wo das eigentliche Problem liegt.


----------



## Nessajah86 (11. November 2017)

Ich habe meine Auflösung, die ich einstellen kann gerade ergänzt.
Ich habe diese 3 Monitore. Wenn es nicht geht, dann pech. Jedoch will ich nichts unversucht lassen.

Auswahl habe ich an Auflösungen:
3840x1024
3072x768


----------



## HisN (11. November 2017)

Nochmal.
Stell mal Surround ab, und nimm ein Browser-Fenster und zieh es über die drei Monitore.
Oder stell den FHD-Monitor auf eine 4:3 Auflösung um. 

Und schon siehst Du genau wo Dein Problem liegt. Weder das eine, noch das andere wird befriedigende Ergebnisse liefern. 
Es ist einfach nicht so geschickt, was Du da versuchst.
Eventuell funktioniert es (für Dich ausreichend), wenn Du am FHD-Monitor die Skalierung im Treiber verbietest, und ihn dann auf eine 4:3-Auflösung ziehst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nessajah86 (11. November 2017)

Hm funktioniert leider nicht so, wie ich mir das vorstelle.
Zum Glück kein Geld investiert.
Ich glaube, dannverkaufe ich einen 19" und mache es wieder wie bisher.
3 gleiche Monitore (z.B. 24") passen nicht auf meinen Schreibtisch. Dafür ist der zu schmal. Die 3 jetzigen passen gerade so drauf.

Vielleicht kennt ja jemand noch eine Möglichkeit hier eine saubere Einstellung zu bekommen.


----------



## HisN (11. November 2017)

Wandhalterung für 3 Monitore, Tischhalterung für drei Monitore. Dann ist die Breite vom Tisch egal.
Alternativ (und das wäre mein Vorschlag) einen großen Breitbild-Monitor. Also z.b. UWQHD
Dann hast Du Dein Breitbild mit höherer Auflösung ohne das ganze Gezappel mit drei Monitoren. (Ich hab mein 3xFHD-Set auch in die Ecke gestellt und schau es nicht mehr an, seit ich meinen 40" UHD-Monitor an der Wand habe)


----------

